# Anyone here raise.......



## pigeonmania (Oct 17, 2004)

Does anyone here raise the Helmets??? I am just getting into this breed and anyone with experience would be a big PLUS!!!!!!
thanks,
pigeonmania


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hello and welcome to pigeons.com. Sorry that I don't know the answers to your questions. Hopefully a member experienced with show pigeons will be along shortly to help out.

Terry


----------



## Simon (Feb 9, 2003)

shortface?


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

They come in both short and medium-faced varieties, muffed or clean-legged. The short-faced strain is smaller. They are perky, cute little pigeons and if we didn't already have too many birds I'd consider getting a pair myself.


----------

